
Lucid – the origin story - rutenspitz
https://billwadge.wordpress.com/2020/08/11/lucid-the-origin-story/
======
pottertheotter
In case others are wondering, this is about Lucid, the "dataflow programming
language designed" [1], not the unicorn startup [2].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lucid_(programming_language)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lucid_\(programming_language\))
[2] [https://www.golucid.co/](https://www.golucid.co/)

~~~
msla
And here I thought it was about the company behind XEmacs

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XEmacs](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XEmacs)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lucid_Inc%2e](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lucid_Inc%2e)

~~~
waiseristy
And here I was thinking about the automotive startup!

[https://lucidmotors.com/](https://lucidmotors.com/)

~~~
thayne
It is quite an overused name.

~~~
082349872349872
TIL it literally means "shiny", so if one wished to name a company or project
after the new shiny, it would be something like Novum Lucidum?

(Incidentally, the "new idea manure spreader" is a thing.)

~~~
sn41
from lux, Latin for light. Similarly, lucent, pellucid, lucifer (light
bearer).

------
klik99
Lucid represents to me a huge untapped area of growth for new programming
languages. It's been a huge inspiration on the DSP language I've been working
on: [https://intonal.io/](https://intonal.io/) (currently working on more
examples and documentation)

I encourage anyone interested to read Bill Wadge's book on Lucid:
[http://worrydream.com/refs/Wadge%20-%20Lucid,%20the%20Datafl...](http://worrydream.com/refs/Wadge%20-%20Lucid,%20the%20Dataflow%20Programming%20Language.pdf)

and check out one of the implementations of the language
[https://code.google.com/archive/p/plucid/](https://code.google.com/archive/p/plucid/)
or
[https://github.com/billwadge/pyLucid](https://github.com/billwadge/pyLucid)

It's an eye opening experience

------
jweir
Zélus is a modern language inspired in part by Lucid. I have been intrigued by
this language, but have yet to get the time to try it out.

[https://zelus.di.ens.fr/](https://zelus.di.ens.fr/)

~~~
herodotus
Zelus is partly inspired by a language called Lucid Synchrone which is not the
language discussed in the original article.

~~~
bade
Lucid Synchrome was inspired by this Lucid

